# Berlusconi:"La nuova proprietà non ha rispettato gli accordi".



## admin (2 Novembre 2017)

*Berlusconi:"La nuova proprietà non ha rispettato gli accordi".*

Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?



costui è sicuramente un clown, ma sta cosa degli sponsor è vera, serve un mega sponsor per fare mercato nonostante il fair play di sto c...., per ora solo alpenwater che manco in cina conoscono


----------



## DrHouse (2 Novembre 2017)

schifoso, smettila di parlare del Milan.
schifoso


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> costui è sicuramente un clown, ma sta cosa degli sponsor è vera, serve un mega sponsor per fare mercato nonostante il fair play di sto c...., per ora solo alpenwater che manco in cina conoscono



Sai qual’e iter per gestire un contratto con la Cina ? Parlo di tempo tecnico . 

Per far sì che un contratto con un soggetto cinese venga depositato occorrono controlli burocratici da parte del loro stato ( non siamo in italia li sono sotto dittatura ) che hanno tempistiche da 6 a 12 mesi . 

Quindi come sempre stiamo parlando del nulla cosmico


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Berlusconi come sempre dice e fa cose sul Milan che gli servono per la campagna elettorale. Ma sta cosa dello sponsor annunciato da Fassone a luglio e mai concretizzato indispone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Berlusconi come sempre dice e fa cose sul Milan che gli servono per la campagna elettorale. Ma sta cosa dello sponsor annunciato da Fassone a luglio e mai concretizzato indispone.



Leggi sopra il mio intervento


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Leggi sopra il mio intervento


Letto. É ti rispondo dicendoti che é stato Fassone durante la tournée in Cina ad annunciare "un nuovo importante sponsor" da lí ad una settimana. Poi se vogliamo giustificare qualsiasi cosa e, come ho scritto in un altro post, dire che anche quello che esce dal cu.lo di Fassone é buono e profumato non discutiamo più di nulla.


----------



## Casnop (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai qual’e iter per gestire un contratto con la Cina ? Parlo di tempo tecnico .
> 
> Per far sì che un contratto con un soggetto cinese venga depositato occorrono controlli burocratici da parte del loro stato ( non siamo in italia li sono sotto dittatura ) che hanno tempistiche da 6 a 12 mesi .
> 
> Quindi come sempre stiamo parlando del nulla cosmico


La riapertura degli investimenti cinesi all'estero, a livello programmatico, è notizia di qualche giorno fa. Seguiranno nei prossimi mesi gli alti di alta amministrazione da parte dei competenti uffici centrali di Pechino per dare esecuzione ai deliberati del Congresso. Gli sviluppi si avranno nei prossimi mesi. Il problema ha coinvolto tutte le iniziative imprenditoriali cinesi in Occidente, compresa quella di Mr. Li sullo sfruttamento commerciale dei marchi rossoneri sul territorio cinese. Francamente, la sortita dell'ex proprietario del Milan meriterebbe di essere archiviata così. Semplicemente, non sa di cosa parla, ed ora non ne ha alcun titolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Letto. É ti rispondo dicendoti che é stato Fassone durante la tournée in Cina ad annunciare "un nuovo importante sponsor" da lí ad una settimana. Poi se vogliamo giustificare qualsiasi cosa e, come ho scritto in un altro post, dire che anche quello che esce dal cu.lo di Fassone é buono e profumato non discutiamo più di nulla.



No no , io non voglio giustificare nessuno. 
Tu forse sei giovane ma ti assicuro che nessuno qui dentro negli ultimi 15 anni è stato critico con chi si meritava di essere critico quindi io a difesa della società Milan proprio no. 

Quello che però cerco di fare da qualche settimana è spiegare che la situazione non è tragica come qualcuno la dipinge , la stagione non è buttata e il quarto posto è ancora possibile ( con o senza Ridolini ) .

Per la questione sopra probabilmente un contratto che sembrava gia fatto è saltato all ultimo , la cosa è LA NORMALITÀ' nel mondo del lavoro. Specialmente se la controparte sta a 15 ore di aereo da casa tua. 

Fiducia e coraggio [MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION] che ne abbiamo passate di ben peggiori


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no , io non voglio giustificare nessuno.
> Tu forse sei giovane ma ti assicuro che nessuno qui dentro negli ultimi 15 anni è stato critico con chi si meritava di essere critico quindi io a difesa della società Milan proprio no.
> 
> Quello che però cerco di fare da qualche settimana è spiegare che la situazione non è tragica come qualcuno la dipinge , la stagione non è buttata e il quarto posto è ancora possibile ( con o senza Ridolini ) .
> ...


Sono più vecchio di te. Ho vissuto la serie B. So cosa significa avere fiducia nel futuro nonostante un presente non esaltante. Ma quello che tu hai é appunto ottimismo. Che non é realismo. La realtà parla di sponsor annunciati mai arrivati. Parla di un obiettivo Champions a 12 punti dopo 1/3 di campionato. Tu come altri avete cieca fiducia in questa società ma io credito lo do a chi se lo merita. É una società si merita credito se porta risultati sportivi ed economici. Ad oggi l'unico risultato che hanno ottenuto é riempire le casse di San Siro. Ma quello non é un merito della società ma del tifoso. Perché, ribadisco, ad oggi, vedo delle gran chiacchiere senza arrosto dietro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La riapertura degli investimenti cinesi all'estero, a livello programmatico, è notizia di qualche giorno fa. Seguiranno nei prossimi mesi gli alti di alta amministrazione da parte dei competenti uffici centrali di Pechino per dare esecuzione ai deliberati del Congresso. Gli sviluppi si avranno nei prossimi mesi. Il problema ha coinvolto tutte le iniziative imprenditoriali cinesi in Occidente, compresa quella di Mr. Li sullo sfruttamento commerciale dei marchi rossoneri sul territorio cinese. Francamente, la sortita dell'ex proprietario del Milan meriterebbe di essere archiviata così. Semplicemente, non sa di cosa parla, ed ora non ne ha alcun titolo.



Esatto , inoltre completo il mio intervento sopra : 

La tempistica cambia in base all entità del contratto , più è alto l'importo e più sono i controlli burocratici. Lo dico perchè ci sono già passato io , nel nostro caso addirittura essendoci controlli anche per la sicurezza ( si trattava di un tour musicale ) l'attesa è stata estenuante e fino a poche settimane prima delle date non sapevo se potevamo partire o meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sono più vecchio di te. Ho vissuto la serie B. So cosa significa avere fiducia nel futuro nonostante un presente non esaltante. Ma quello che tu hai é appunto ottimismo. Che non é realismo. La realtà parla di sponsor annunciati mai arrivati. Parla di un obiettivo Champions a 12 punti dopo 1/3 di campionato. Tu come altri avete cieca fiducia in questa società ma io credito lo do a chi se lo merita. É una società si merita credito se porta risultati sportivi ed economici. Ad oggi l'unico risultato che hanno ottenuto é riempire le casse di San Siro. Ma quello non é un merito della società ma del tifoso. Perché, ribadisco, ad oggi, vedo delle gran chiacchiere senza arrosto dietro.




bene allora ci capiamo siamo sullo stesso piano ( almeno di vecchiaia  ) , io mi sono ripromesso che avrei aspettato a sparare a zero sulla nuova società perchè visto quello che ho passato negli ultimi 10 anni avrei dato credito ai nuovi. 

Alla fine ad oggi cosa sta andando veramente male ? 12 punti dal 4 posto sono recuperabili in appunto 2/3 di campionato , se vinciamo questa sera siamo primi nel girone di EL. 

Che poi in campo il milan sia ridicolo è un dato di fatto ma AD OGGI non me la sento di iniziare la mia crociata contro la nuova società. 
SEMPLICMENTE non se lo meritano , mi hanno tolto dall incubo Berlusconi e meritano la mia fiducia .


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sono più vecchio di te. Ho vissuto la serie B. So cosa significa avere fiducia nel futuro nonostante un presente non esaltante. Ma quello che tu hai é appunto ottimismo. Che non é realismo. La realtà parla di sponsor annunciati mai arrivati. Parla di un obiettivo Champions a 12 punti dopo 1/3 di campionato. Tu come altri avete cieca fiducia in questa società ma io credito lo do a chi se lo merita. É una società si merita credito se porta risultati sportivi ed economici. Ad oggi l'unico risultato che hanno ottenuto é riempire le casse di San Siro. Ma quello non é un merito della società ma del tifoso. Perché, ribadisco, ad oggi, vedo delle gran chiacchiere senza arrosto dietro.



Forse intendeva giovane nel forum, dato che sei iscritto da pochi mesi, comunque non si può dire che sta società non ha fatto nulla, in pochi mesi hanno rilevato il Milan dal nano per 700 milioni e messi altri 200 e passa sul mercato..non mi pare sia "nulla"


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse intendeva giovane nel forum, dato che sei iscritto da pochi mesi, comunque non si può dire che sta società non ha fatto nulla, in pochi mesi hanno rilevato il Milan dal nano per 700 milioni e messi altri 200 e passa sul mercato..non mi pare sia "nulla"



Si parlavo di età sul forum , solo 6 mesi fa ero il più critico qui dentro .


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> bene allora ci capiamo siamo sullo stesso piano ( almeno di vecchiaia  ) , io mi sono ripromesso che avrei aspettato a sparare a zero sulla nuova società perchè visto quello che ho passato negli ultimi 10 anni avrei dato credito ai nuovi.
> 
> Alla fine ad oggi cosa sta andando veramente male ? 12 punti dal 4 posto sono recuperabili in appunto 2/3 di campionato , se vinciamo questa sera siamo primi nel girone di EL.
> 
> ...



Sparare a zero è l'altra faccia della stessa moneta rispetto alla difesa e credito a prescindere. Credo di poter dire di stare nel mezzo. Critico su cose che vanno criticate ed elogio dove vedo cose positive. É un pò quello che si vede ora nei tifosi del Milan. Una moneta a 2 facce. Personalmente ero partito dando enorme credito e se ricordi giugno ero entusiasta. Però ho visto e sentito cose in questi mesi che mi hanno riportato con i piedi per terra. Aspetto risultati adesso. Sportivi e non. E ad oggi non ce ne sono né in campo né fuori. É un dato di fatto purtroppo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?



Ma questo deve vivere fino a 90 anni? 81 mi sembrano già sufficienti.


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse intendeva giovane nel forum, dato che sei iscritto da pochi mesi, comunque non si può dire che sta società non ha fatto nulla, in pochi mesi hanno rilevato il Milan dal nano per 700 milioni e messi altri 200 e passa sul mercato..non mi pare sia "nulla"



Perdonami ma che c'entra? A parte che sti benedetti 200 milioni sul mercato non li ha messi la proprietà e bisognerebbe iniziare a capirlo una volta per tutte. Poi rilevato la società é un merito? Perché? Io sarò grato nel momento in cui otterranno risultati. Rilevare la proprietà non é un merito.


----------



## Casnop (2 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse intendeva giovane nel forum, dato che sei iscritto da pochi mesi, comunque non si può dire che sta società non ha fatto nulla, in pochi mesi hanno rilevato il Milan dal nano per 700 milioni e messi altri 200 e passa sul mercato..non mi pare sia "nulla"


Si può non avere rispetto per le idee altrui, si deve avere rispetto dei soldi che uno mette per realizzarle, o tentare di farlo. Ad oggi, Mr. Li ed i suoi si sono esposti verso il club per 1,1 miliardi di euro circa. Cartamoneta canta.


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si può non avere rispetto per le idee altrui, si deve avere rispetto dei soldi che uno mette per realizzarle, o tentare di farlo. Ad oggi, Mr. Li ed i suoi si sono esposti verso il club per 1,1 miliardi di euro circa. Cartamoneta canta.



Per "i suoi" intendi anche Elliott ed Haixia? Sono di Li?


----------



## Casnop (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Per "i suoi" intendi anche Elliott ed Haixia? Sono di Li?


In finanza, avere i soldi o avere le capacità finanziarie per farseli prestare è la stessa cosa. In un leveraged buy out il socio dell'investitore è il target, l'obiettivo dell'investimento, la sua capacità di leva. Il socio virtuoso di Li di base è il Milan, la sua capacità di produrre flusso di cassa, e di pagare i debiti che sono occorsi alla generazione di quel flusso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma che c'entra? A parte che sti benedetti 200 milioni sul mercato non li ha messi la proprietà e bisognerebbe iniziare a capirlo una volta per tutte. *Poi rilevato la società é un merito? Perché?* Io sarò grato nel momento in cui otterranno risultati. Rilevare la proprietà non é un merito.



Ma scusa, con tutto il rispetto, gli ultimi 3 anni dove sei stato? Perché scusa se NON è un merito essere riusciti a liberarci per sempre di Berlusconi, dei suoi ridicoli teatrini, del circo mediatico di lacché vari, di Galliani...

Ma ve lo siete scordati cosa sono stati per noi tifosi gli ultimi anni come prese in giro?
Devo ricordarvi la vicenda con Mr. Bee?
Devo ricordarvi il circo dei due AD?
Oppure l'operazione stadio Portello?
Oppure gli ultimi 5 mercati fatti prendendo gli avanzi dell'umido sul mercato presentati poi come fenomeni?

Aver rilevato il Milan è un merito perché è stato come liberarlo dalle catene del declino mortale che gli aveva imposto il nano...se ora sto Lì fallisse il suo obbiettivo il Milan sarebbe ceduto ad altri, ma alla fine prima o poi torneremo a competere..ma col nano no, lui avesse potuto ci avrebbe portato nella tomba, il suo intento era quello..
Infatti non si spiega altrimenti come avessimo fatto a ridurci in quel modo ridicolo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si parlavo di età sul forum , solo 6 mesi fa ero il più critico qui dentro .



Ma infatti Lollo, io me lo ricordo bene come stavamo qui dentro prima del passaggio di società..alcuni di noi, mi ci infilo alla grnade, erano al limite della sopportazione per le prese in giro infinite del duo..


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, con tutto il rispetto, gli ultimi 3 anni dove sei stato? Perché scusa se NON è un merito essere riusciti a liberarci per sempre di Berlusconi, dei suoi ridicoli teatrini, del circo mediatico di lacché vari, di Galliani...
> 
> Ma ve lo siete scordati cosa sono stati per noi tifosi gli ultimi anni come prese in giro?
> Devo ricordarvi la vicenda con Mr. Bee?
> ...



Onestamente non capisco come si possa dar merito a questa cosa. Non é che se non si girava su questo forum non si era tifosi....il merito lo do sui risultati. Posso essere ottimista su un cambio dirigenziale e lo ero ma purtroppo ad oggi non stiamo vedendo risultati. Anzi stiamo vedendo strategie e scelte comunicative discutibili che non stanno portando benefici. La gratitudine la saró quando porteranno risultati.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?



Mamma mia, speriamo perda le prossime elezioni, così si ritira dalla vita politica e non ci rompe più le scatole...


----------



## neoxes (2 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, speriamo perda le prossime elezioni, così si ritira dalla vita politica e non ci rompe più le scatole...



Peggio. Se perde si mette all'opposizione e romperà le scatole ancora di più a noi. Se le vince sarà troppo impegnato per pensare al Milan.


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In finanza, avere i soldi o avere le capacità finanziarie per farseli prestare è la stessa cosa. In un leveraged buy out il socio dell'investitore è il target, l'obiettivo dell'investimento, la sua capacità di leva. Il socio virtuoso di Li di base è il Milan, la sua capacità di produrre flusso di cassa, e di pagare i debiti che sono occorsi alla generazione di quel flusso.



Per carità...ma tu parli di "investimento di Li e dei suoi" da 1,1 miliardi quando "i suoi" in realtà hanno investito forse 1/5 di quella cifra. Il resto arriva dai finanziatori ( che ai miei tempi chiamavano creditori) che hanno messo nel CDA i loro controllori. E, sai bene anche tu, il mercato é interamente a debito e quasi interamente sulle spalle del Milan é del suo bilancio. Saró io che non capisco nulla ma uno non é proprietario di una casa finché non ha pagato il debito con la banca che eroga il mutuo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Onestamente non capisco come si possa dar merito a questa cosa. *Non é che se non si girava su questo forum non si era tifosi*....il merito lo do sui risultati. Posso essere ottimista su un cambio dirigenziale e lo ero ma *purtroppo ad oggi non stiamo vedendo risultati*. Anzi stiamo vedendo strategie e scelte comunicative discutibili che non stanno portando benefici. *La gratitudine la saró quando porteranno risultati*.



Come da mia prassi rispondo per punti:
1) Non ho detto non eri tifoso o che siccome non eri nel forum non puoi parlare, ANZI. Il mio "dove sei stato negli ultimi 3 anni" si riferiva al fatto che non ritenevi un merito già l'essere riusciti a soddisfare le richieste del nostro EX presidente psicopatico e averci liberato di lui.
2) Direi che giudicare i risultati sulla base di 2 mesi di campionato è un po' riduttivo..pure io critico eh, ma critico scelte singole (tal giocatore, errori di montella, etc..), non definisco un fallimento il progetto perché siamo partiti col piede sbagliato in campionato. Anche perché essendo noi oggi tornati un club NORMALE so per certo che se qualcuno avrà commesso errori gravi verrà cacciato, non ci sarà più il galliani intoccabile
3) Cosa centra la gratitudine? Quella era l'ex dirigenza che la pretendeva ad oltranza per i primi 25 anni di successi, qui si parla di dare un minimo di credito a qualcuno che è arrivato a salvarci e ha trovato un miliardo per ripartire..se poi va male sono affari di Lì mica nostri..sono certo che venduto a cifre ragionevoli il Milan trova molti più compratori di quelli che abbiamo visto in passato, quando un folle pretendeva 480 milioni per il 48%..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Per carità...ma tu parli di "investimento di Li e dei suoi" da 1,1 miliardi quando "i suoi" in realtà hanno investito forse 1/5 di quella cifra. Il resto arriva dai finanziatori ( che ai miei tempi chiamavano creditori) che hanno messo nel CDA i loro controllori. E, sai bene anche tu, il mercato é interamente a debito e quasi interamente sulle spalle del Milan é del suo bilancio. Saró io che non capisco nulla ma uno non é proprietario di una casa finché non ha pagato il debito con la banca che eroga il mutuo.



Ma scusa tu parli come se la gestione precedente non avesse debiti mentre aveva oltre 200 milioni di debiti, debiti che sono stati in parte ridotti dalla nuova proprietà facendosene carico loro..quindi ad oggi il Milan ha meno debiti di prima, poi se Lì va in banca rotta saranno problemi suoi..ma non credo sia così scemo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, speriamo perda le prossime elezioni, così si ritira dalla vita politica e non ci rompe più le scatole...





neoxes ha scritto:


> Peggio. Se perde si mette all'opposizione e romperà le scatole ancora di più a noi. Se le vince sarà troppo impegnato per pensare al Milan.



Mi dispiace ragazzi ma dobbiamo iniziare a pensare ai nostri figli , se dovessi sperare nella vittoria del nano e altri 5 anni di governo inutile preferisco sorbirmelo come opposizione. 

I nostri figli ci ringrazieranno , altri 5 anni di governo di B non si possono sentire . Sarebbe l'ennesima pietra tombale di questo paese.


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa tu parli come se la gestione precedente non avesse debiti mentre aveva oltre 200 milioni di debiti, debiti che sono stati in parte ridotti dalla nuova proprietà facendosene carico loro..quindi ad oggi il Milan ha meno debiti di prima, poi se Lì va in banca rotta saranno problemi suoi..ma non credo sia così scemo..



No il mio era un modo per dire che Li non é il proprietario del Milan fino a che non avrà estinto il debito verso Elliott. Ma é un mio modo di vedere il concetto di proprietà. Lungi da me l'idea di difendere la vecchia proprietà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Per carità...ma tu parli di "investimento di Li e dei suoi" da 1,1 miliardi quando "i suoi" in realtà hanno investito forse 1/5 di quella cifra. Il resto arriva dai finanziatori ( che ai miei tempi chiamavano creditori) che hanno messo nel CDA i loro controllori. E, sai bene anche tu, il mercato é interamente a debito e quasi interamente sulle spalle del Milan é del suo bilancio. Saró io che non capisco nulla ma uno non é proprietario di una casa finché non ha pagato il debito con la banca che eroga il mutuo.



*NO no fermi tutti *

FERMI TUTTI , tu sai quanto era esposto il milan di Berlusconi con le banche ?


----------



## neoxes (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *NO no fermi tutti *
> 
> FERMI TUTTI , tu sai quanto era esposto il milan di Berlusconi con le banche ?



Circa 200M, se non ricordo male.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?



Ho letto qua e là i vostri commenti traendo spunti interessanti. Rimango fermo sul pensiero che al momento le maggiori preoccupazioni le desti il lato sportivo. E per me l'ottimismo sul raggiungimento del quarto posto o vittoria di EL non ha ragion d'essere onestamente, lo dicono la logica e la storia del calcio, oltre al fatto che la società sembra quasi paralizzata dal terrore di fare altre scelte sbagliate, non vedo decisione né risolutezza. Staranno aspettando Conte? Più che altro è una speranza, vediamo. Decisione e risolutezza, oltre che coraggio, sono mancate all'atto della conferma di Montella, con una scelta che praticamente nessuno fa in un cambio di proprietà. Un errore che come altri può capitare, l'importante è non cercare giustificazioni astruse per difendere a tutti i costi Fassone e Mirabelli, altrimenti dagli errori non si imparerà mai. 

Sulla situazione societaria credo che il quadro sia meno fosco di come lo si dipinge e i risultati negativi alimentino il pessimismo. I miei dubbi li ho, la storia dello sponsor annunciato e poi sparito andrà chiarita, ma credo che le criticità in qualche modo saranno risolte, pur continuando a vedere in Yonghong Li una figura di passaggio.


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *NO no fermi tutti *
> 
> FERMI TUTTI , tu sai quanto era esposto il milan di Berlusconi con le banche ?



Si. Ma non ho mai difeso l'operato del demonio. É del suo tirapiedi.


----------



## Casnop (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No il mio era un modo per dire che Li non é il proprietario del Milan fino a che non avrà estinto il debito verso Elliott. Ma é un mio modo di vedere il concetto di proprietà. Lungi da me l'idea di difendere la vecchia proprietà.



È inutile che ripeta la totale infondatezza di questa affermazione, già riferita in troppi post. L'idea che la costituzione di un pegno equivalga alla proprietà del bene oggetto di esso è concetto estraneo alla totalità degli ordinamenti giuridici contemporanei nei quattro angoli del pianeta. Parliamo di un caposaldo nella lotta all'usura e della tutela dei crediti contro cause di prelazione di essi non previste dalla legge.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Circa 200M, se non ricordo male.





krull ha scritto:


> Si. Ma non ho mai difeso l'operato del demonio. É del suo tirapiedi.



Si però questo ti fa capire che anche il nano non operava SOLO con i suoi soldi da privato anzi .


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No il mio era un modo per dire che Li non é il proprietario del Milan fino a che non avrà estinto il debito verso Elliott. Ma é un mio modo di vedere il concetto di proprietà. Lungi da me l'idea di difendere la vecchia proprietà.



OK, ma mal che vada il Milan passa sotto Elliot, che di certo non avrà interesse a farlo deprezzare visto che poi vorrebbe rivenderlo..
Secondo me è lecito come tifosi farci delle domande, però è anche corretto essere obbiettivi: spesso la stampa ci descrive un Milan che pare sull'orlo del fallimento mentre ad oggi si registra un mercato da oltre 200 milioni e nessun ritardo su pagamenti di scadenze con fornitori/stipendi..considerando che il club produce costi per circa 20-25 milioni al mese direi che la tenuta economica c'è..


----------



## sballotello (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?



che sia denunciato per diffamazione


----------



## neoxes (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però questo ti fa capire che anche il nano non operava SOLO con i suoi soldi da privato anzi .



Son sempre stati soldi di Fininvest, tra l'altro. Da cui l'odio di Marina per il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Son sempre stati soldi di Fininvest, tra l'altro. Da cui l'odio di Marina per il Milan.



esatto , utilizzava prestiti bancari verso le società che usavano i soldi per il Milan . 

Cosa che succede ogni giorno in ogni azienda sul pianeta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?



Qualche mese di sopportazione, dopo le elezioni il Milan sparirà alla sua bocca come sempre.


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Silvio Berlusconi sul Milan. Queste le parole dell'ex presidente, riportate dalla Gazzetta in edicola:"Sono molto deluso perché vedo che gli accordi con la nuova proprietà non so*no quelli presi all’inizio per il bene della squadra. Erano previsti nuovi sponsor che non sono mai arrivati". A telecamere spente Berlusconi ha aggiunto che per ora non si è ancora visto allo stadio. Tornerà?



Ma stai zitto vecchio rimbambito che ci hai rovinato!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Novembre 2017)

Eh perché la vecchia dirigenza? Che verme


----------



## Serginho (2 Novembre 2017)

Come da prassi torna fuori dal sarcofago a proferir menzogna elettorale


----------



## Igniorante (2 Novembre 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> costui è sicuramente un clown, ma sta cosa degli sponsor è vera, serve un mega sponsor per fare mercato nonostante il fair play di sto c...., per ora solo alpenwater che manco in cina conoscono



La cosa degli sponsor è vera, però magari si tratta di questioni che hanno preso in contropiede pure Li e Fassone.
Senza contare che quel nano infame si sofferma sull'unica nota negativa a livello di "cifre", il mercato da oltre 200 milioni stranamente non lo nomina.


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> schifoso, smettila di parlare del Milan.
> schifoso



Ma chi sei tu? Quale cultura calcistica e non, hai per dare a questo signore questo epiteto? Lui è la persona che più di te, di me e,di chiunque altro può parlare del Milan per quello che ha vinto. Quando il Milan insegnava all'intero mondo calcistico come si gioca al pallone e come si gestiva una Società di calcio dove eri? Le vedevi le partite o eri troppo giovane? Ed ora che non si vince sei frustrato come tanti altri che qui insultano senza che Admin intervenga per ridare un po' di decoro a questo forum? E ti accontenti di vedere questa nuova Società e di come sta gestendo la squadra con la tanto declamata comunicazione? 
Da che mondo e mondo tutti hanno rispetto per chi ha raggiunto risultati nel passato pure se nel prosieguo abbia commesso errori ( vedi Moratti). Tu sei quello che deve smettere di parlare del Milan. Se lo fai devi avere il buon gusto di rinnegare tutti i trofei vinti da questo signore e magari dire che li ha vinti grazie alla politica e corrompendo arbitri internazionali. Insultando questo Presidente insulti milioni di tifosi che lo ringraziano per quello che ha fatto. Sciacquati la .. penna tu e tutti colori che offendono senza che Admin intervenga tanto da chiedermi se e cosa abbia visto lui del Milan che vinceva).La riconoscenza purtroppo non è dei nostri giorni.


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ma chi sei tu? Quale cultura calcistica e non, hai per dare a questo signore questo epiteto? Lui è la persona che più di te, di me e,di chiunque altro può parlare del Milan per quello che ha vinto. Quando il Milan insegnava all'intero mondo calcistico come si gioca al pallone e come si gestiva una Società di calcio dove eri? Le vedevi le partite o eri troppo giovane? Ed ora che non si vince sei frustrato come tanti altri che qui insultano senza che Admin intervenga per ridare un po' di decoro a questo forum? E ti accontenti di vedere questa nuova Società e di come sta gestendo la squadra con la tanto declamata comunicazione?
> Da che mondo e mondo tutti hanno rispetto per chi ha raggiunto risultati nel passato pure se nel prosieguo abbia commesso errori ( vedi Moratti). Tu sei quello che deve smettere di parlare del Milan. Se lo fai devi avere il buon gusto di rinnegare tutti i trofei vinti da questo signore e magari dire che li ha vinti grazie alla politica e corrompendo arbitri internazionali. Insultando questo Presidente insulti milioni di tifosi che lo ringraziano per quello che ha fatto. Sciacquati la .. penna tu e tutti colori che offendono senza che Admin intervenga tanto da chiedermi se e cosa abbia visto lui del Milan che vinceva).La riconoscenza purtroppo non è dei nostri giorni.



Eh sì quando c'era lui si che era un spettacolo..

E io dovrei essere riconoscente di come ci ha ridotto????
Ahahahaha questa è bella


----------



## DrHouse (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ma chi sei tu? Quale cultura calcistica e non, hai per dare a questo signore questo epiteto? Lui è la persona che più di te, di me e,di chiunque altro può parlare del Milan per quello che ha vinto. Quando il Milan insegnava all'intero mondo calcistico come si gioca al pallone e come si gestiva una Società di calcio dove eri? Le vedevi le partite o eri troppo giovane? Ed ora che non si vince sei frustrato come tanti altri che qui insultano senza che Admin intervenga per ridare un po' di decoro a questo forum? E ti accontenti di vedere questa nuova Società e di come sta gestendo la squadra con la tanto declamata comunicazione?
> Da che mondo e mondo tutti hanno rispetto per chi ha raggiunto risultati nel passato pure se nel prosieguo abbia commesso errori ( vedi Moratti). Tu sei quello che deve smettere di parlare del Milan. Se lo fai devi avere il buon gusto di rinnegare tutti i trofei vinti da questo signore e magari dire che li ha vinti grazie alla politica e corrompendo arbitri internazionali. Insultando questo Presidente insulti milioni di tifosi che lo ringraziano per quello che ha fatto. Sciacquati la .. penna tu e tutti colori che offendono senza che Admin intervenga tanto da chiedermi se e cosa abbia visto lui del Milan che vinceva).La riconoscenza purtroppo non è dei nostri giorni.



Tornatene da dove sei venuto.
E non permetterti più a rivolgerti a me con questi toni.


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh sì quando c'era lui si che era un spettacolo..
> 
> E io dovrei essere riconoscente di come ci ha ridotto????
> Ahahahaha questa è bella



Puoi dirlo forte che per vent'anni è stato veramente uno spettacolo.. Lo hai visto? o no? Se sì , dovresti essere un minimo riconoscente .. se no capisco il tuo disappunto... Ma la vita è anche questa..
Come ci ha ridotto? Come tante altre squadre che non possono più competere con altre che hanno a disposizione capitali ben superiori. Ci ha ridotto né più né meno come l'inter che (parentesi Mou a parte) non vince nulla da un ventennio... ( Ed ha vinto due scudetti regalatigli dal calciopoli per grazia ricevuta ) Bene: se sei cosciente di come ci abbia ridotto devi, per differenza e nello stesso tempo, essere fiducioso nel nuovo corso soprattutto dopo che sono stati spesi 200M€ per il mercato. Abbi fiducia. Il risorgimento è iniziato. Ché dopo lo scempio sportivo degli ultimi dieci anni, non può essere che certo e... dietro l'angolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Novembre 2017)

ma di che accordi parla lo schifoso? La società ha investito piu di quanto abbia fatto lui negli ultimi 10 anni, ha dato un management degno di questo nome al Milan, ha rispettato i tifosi e fuori dal campo sono stato ineccepibili a parte alcune buffonate. L'unico vero grande problema è stato non aver cambiato allenatore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ma chi sei tu? Quale cultura calcistica e non, hai per dare a questo signore questo epiteto? Lui è la persona che più di te, di me e,di chiunque altro può parlare del Milan per quello che ha vinto. Quando il Milan insegnava all'intero mondo calcistico come si gioca al pallone e come si gestiva una Società di calcio dove eri? Le vedevi le partite o eri troppo giovane? Ed ora che non si vince sei frustrato come tanti altri che qui insultano senza che Admin intervenga per ridare un po' di decoro a questo forum? E ti accontenti di vedere questa nuova Società e di come sta gestendo la squadra con la tanto declamata comunicazione?
> Da che mondo e mondo tutti hanno rispetto per chi ha raggiunto risultati nel passato pure se nel prosieguo abbia commesso errori ( vedi Moratti). Tu sei quello che deve smettere di parlare del Milan. Se lo fai devi avere il buon gusto di rinnegare tutti i trofei vinti da questo signore e magari dire che li ha vinti grazie alla politica e corrompendo arbitri internazionali. Insultando questo Presidente insulti milioni di tifosi che lo ringraziano per quello che ha fatto. Sciacquati la .. penna tu e tutti colori che offendono senza che Admin intervenga tanto da chiedermi se e cosa abbia visto lui del Milan che vinceva).La riconoscenza purtroppo non è dei nostri giorni.



Io baratterei tutte le Champions per tornare ad essere una normale società di calcio, cosa che purtroppo negli ultimi 10 anni di presidenza Berlusconi è venuta meno, trasformandoci in un circo.


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Puoi dirlo forte che per vent'anni è stato veramente uno spettacolo.. Lo hai visto? o no? Se sì , dovresti essere un minimo riconoscente .. se no capisco il tuo disappunto... Ma la vita è anche questa..
> Come ci ha ridotto? Come tante altre squadre che non possono più competere con altre che hanno a disposizione capitali ben superiori. Ci ha ridotto né più né meno come l'inter che (parentesi Mou a parte) non vince nulla da un ventennio... ( Ed ha vinto due scudetti regalatigli dal calciopoli per grazia ricevuta ) Bene: se sei cosciente di come ci abbia ridotto devi, per differenza e nello stesso tempo, essere fiducioso nel nuovo corso soprattutto dopo che sono stati spesi 200M€ per il mercato. Abbi fiducia. Il risorgimento è iniziato. Ché dopo lo scempio sportivo degli ultimi dieci anni, non può essere che certo e... dietro l'angolo.



Ma infatti io sono più che fiducioso nella nuova dirigenza 
Quello che non riesci a capire è che questi ultimi sei anni di melma hanno cancellato i restanti 20..
Ci hanno trattati come dei pupazzi e come fantocci..non per i risultati in se ma per come hanno gestito la squadra

Inutile poi dire che nel calcio la riconoscenza non esiste..soprattutto in questo caso


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Novembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> ma di che accordi parla lo schifoso? La società ha investito piu di quanto abbia fatto lui negli ultimi 10 anni, ha dato un management degno di questo nome al Milan, ha rispettato i tifosi e fuori dal campo sono stato ineccepibili a parte alcune buffonate. L'unico vero grande problema è stato non aver cambiato allenatore


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ma chi sei tu? Quale cultura calcistica e non, hai per dare a questo signore questo epiteto? Lui è la persona che più di te, di me e,di chiunque altro può parlare del Milan per quello che ha vinto. Quando il Milan insegnava all'intero mondo calcistico come si gioca al pallone e come si gestiva una Società di calcio dove eri? Le vedevi le partite o eri troppo giovane? Ed ora che non si vince sei frustrato come tanti altri che qui insultano senza che Admin intervenga per ridare un po' di decoro a questo forum? E ti accontenti di vedere questa nuova Società e di come sta gestendo la squadra con la tanto declamata comunicazione?
> Da che mondo e mondo tutti hanno rispetto per chi ha raggiunto risultati nel passato pure se nel prosieguo abbia commesso errori ( vedi Moratti). Tu sei quello che deve smettere di parlare del Milan. Se lo fai devi avere il buon gusto di rinnegare tutti i trofei vinti da questo signore e magari dire che li ha vinti grazie alla politica e corrompendo arbitri internazionali. Insultando questo Presidente insulti milioni di tifosi che lo ringraziano per quello che ha fatto. Sciacquati la .. penna tu e tutti colori che offendono senza che Admin intervenga tanto da chiedermi se e cosa abbia visto lui del Milan che vinceva).La riconoscenza purtroppo non è dei nostri giorni.



Purtroppo Berlusconi coi suoi media ha fatto un enorme lavaggio del cervello a tantissimi tifosi tanto che ormai è comune l'assioma del "Grazie presidente per le vittorie"..ma in tutto il globo, in qualsiasi sport, quale altra realtà ha mai avuto un simile coro di osanna per il presidente? Non so ma io berlusconi non l'ho mai visto in campo, ne in panchina (e ultimamente anche poco allo stadio, uno dei presidenti più assenteisti del calcio)..ha messo i soldi? Capirai..mica è l'unico..

Al Real te hai mai sentito "Grazie Perez?" hai mai sentito "Grazie Rossel" al Barca? o al chelsea "Grazie Roman"?

Chi merita plausi è chi ha plasmato il Milan vincente e quei calciatori che hanno fatto la storia, loro si che quando hanno smesso si è visto il tracollo..

Berlusconi ha avuto grande peso all'inizio, poi dal '94 in poi il suo apporto al Milan è stato quasi inesistente (e lascimao perdere le frasi di circostanza sul suo ruolo di motivatore..tutte pillole elettorali..come le mitologiche visite a milanello a caricare la squadra..che farsa..)


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Tornatene da dove sei venuto.
> E non permetterti più a rivolgerti a me con questi toni.



Sei tu che non devi scrivere più in certi toni. Offendere le persone in modo anonimo senza avere il coraggio di presentarsi davanti e dirgiglielo è rappresentare quello che si è. Io vengo da un posto dove l'educazione ha un suo perchè e la rozzezza che tu rappresenti non è condivisa. Se scrivi in questo forum in questi modi dove la maggior parte dell persone scrive in modo civile non hai nessun titolo per poter dire a chicchessia di non poter rivolgersi a te in questi toni. I miei toni sono educati. Capisco però che andando a toccare qualche punto sensibile di un tifo esasperato e senza logica ( visti i toni offensivi) le reazioni non possano essere che arroganti .


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Berlusconi coi suoi media ha fatto un enorme lavaggio del cervello a tantissimi tifosi tanto che ormai è comune l'assioma del "Grazie presidente per le vittorie"..ma in tutto il globo, in qualsiasi sport, quale altra realtà ha mai avuto un simile coro di osanna per il presidente? Non so ma io berlusconi non l'ho mai visto in campo, ne in panchina (e ultimamente anche poco allo stadio, uno dei presidenti più assenteisti del calcio)..ha messo i soldi? Capirai..mica è l'unico..
> 
> Al Real te hai mai sentito "Grazie Perez?" hai mai sentito "Grazie Rossel" al Barca? o al chelsea "Grazie Roman"?
> 
> ...



Bene. Ma si merita i titoli che qui vengono dati che se non coperti dall'anonimato sarebbero passibili di querela?


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io baratterei tutte le Champions per tornare ad essere una normale società di calcio, cosa che purtroppo negli ultimi 10 anni di presidenza Berlusconi è venuta meno, trasformandoci in un circo.



Io non baratterei proprio nulla. .. Le ho vissute soffrendo davanti al televisore e festeggiate per le strade... con migliaia di altre persone...
Deduco che tu sia giovane: non dimenticarti mai che la Storia bella o brutta che sia. non si baratta. E' scritta e resta
In ogni caso quando parli con gli interisti o Juventini ricordati di dire che per quanto riguarda le vittorie in coppa il Milan per tuo conto, è inferiore o al massimo uguale a loro.
Adesso c'è una normale società di Calcio che però non si distanzia di molto mi pare dall'assomigliare ad un circo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Bene. Ma si merita i titoli che qui vengono dati che se non coperti dall'anonimato sarebbero passibili di querela?



Vabbé dai è pur sempre un modo di scherzare..parliamo di calcio..credo molti lo odino anche per quello che ha fatto come politico..

Poi sia chiaro, per me fino al 2005 il Berlusconi presidente del Milan è stato il massimo, non lo avrei cambiato con nessun altro anche se sapevo che per lui eravamo solo uno strumento di propaganda (ma quale amore...si è visto poi...), e per me non era solo per le vittorie ma anche perché mi piaceva la classe del nostro club, ammirato ovunque..

Però è innegabile che dopo il 2008 qualcosa si è rotto..il Milan aveva intrapreso il declino del suo presidente, voleva portarci nel suo mausoleo come facevano i faraoni..no grazie..il Milan è dei tifosi


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io baratterei tutte le Champions per tornare ad essere una normale società di calcio, cosa che purtroppo negli ultimi 10 anni di presidenza Berlusconi è venuta meno, trasformandoci in un circo.



Sta bestemmia non si può sentire..le sole champions di Barcellona, le due di atene e Manchester valgono più di tutta la storia del resto della squadre di serie A...non diciamo eresie..

Normali ci siamo tornati, ma grazie al cielo abbiamo un glorioso passato da vantare e ricordi indelebili..

io a 70 anni ancora mi ricorderò se la salute tiene dell'urlo per i gol di Pippo..o per il rigore di Sheva..degli ultimi anni indecenti invece ricorderò il nulla..

Ho detestato come pochi l'ex dirigenza per come ci stavano demolendo, ma sono andati ora..addio..noi si va avanti..ma la bacheca non si tocca..quello è il frutto del sudore e del cuore, non sono pezzi di latta


----------



## DrHouse (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Sei tu che non devi scrivere più in certi toni. Offendere le persone in modo anonimo senza avere il coraggio di presentarsi davanti e dirgiglielo è rappresentare quello che si è. Io vengo da un posto dove l'educazione ha un suo perchè e la rozzezza che tu rappresenti non è condivisa. Se scrivi in questo forum in questi modi dove la maggior parte dell persone scrive in modo civile non hai nessun titolo per poter dire a chicchessia di non poter rivolgersi a te in questi toni. I miei toni sono educati. Capisco però che andando a toccare qualche punto sensibile di un tifo esasperato e senza logica ( visti i toni offensivi) le reazioni non possano essere che arroganti .



ancora offendi?
io anonimo? queste cose le dico a Berlusconi, da anni, con il mio profilo pubblico con nome, cognome e foto.
figurati se mi faccio problemi.

tu invece offendi e continui a chiedere provvedimenti, per cosa?
perchè ho definito schifoso uno che è condannato o rinviato a giudizio per:

frode fiscale
falso in bilancio
concussione
abuso d'ufficio
riciclaggio
compravendita di parlamentari
sfruttamento della prostituzione, minorile e non
concorso esterno in associazione mafiosa
strage

e vieni a parlarmi di educazione? tu che offendi da mezz'ora?

questo verme parla di Milan solo per interessi personali.
ha acquistato il Milan solo per i fatti suoi. Non ci ha messo un euro di tasca sua. I soldi che ha speso per il Milan sono soldi per pubblicità, tolti dalla holding Fininvest, che invece di pagarli in tasse li ha tolti per coprire i passivi creati appositamente per diminuire l'attivo della holding di cui il Milan faceva parte.
Finchè gli è servito ha speso.
Da quando è arrivato il FPF che impone alle partecipanti UEFA il pareggio di bilancio, ha "casualmente" smantellato il Milan con gestioni oscene, riducendo la squadra allo zero ma con passivi esorbitanti frutto di operazioni truffaldine con manigoldi del calibro di Raiola, Cosentino e Preziosi (guardacaso tutti dalla fedina penale simile al verme).
Si è riempito la bocca di "Milan ceduto allo Stato Cinese, per amore del Milan", e si è preso 740 milioni e ha dovuto far spendere altri 350 alla nuova proprietà per farla diventare quantomeno decente (dovendo dare in pegno le azioni agli usurai di Elliott), e finchè il Milan spendeva ha farneticato di suoi meriti, sempre a natura propagandistica.
Da quando il Milan va male è tornato, sempre a fini personali, a sputare sentenze.

Lui, e tutte le vedovelle che erano finite sotto i tombini dalla sua dipartita.

Ora state ritornando tutti fuori.

io l'ho sempre detto, che i tombini ad aprile dovevano saldarli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ancora offendi?
> io anonimo? queste cose le dico a Berlusconi, da anni, con il mio profilo pubblico con nome, cognome e foto.
> figurati se mi faccio problemi.
> 
> ...


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai è pur sempre un modo di scherzare..parliamo di calcio..*credo molti lo odino anche per quello che ha fatto come politico..*
> 
> Poi sia chiaro, per me fino al 2005 il Berlusconi presidente del Milan è stato il massimo, non lo avrei cambiato con nessun altro anche se sapevo che per lui eravamo solo uno strumento di propaganda (ma quale amore...si è visto poi...), e per me non era solo per le vittorie ma anche perché mi piaceva la classe del nostro club, ammirato ovunque..
> 
> Però è innegabile che dopo il 2008 qualcosa si è rotto..il Milan aveva intrapreso il declino del suo presidente, voleva portarci nel suo mausoleo come facevano i faraoni..no grazie..il Milan è dei tifosi



In neretto : hai colto uno dei punti principali che si evincono in modo inequivocabile.
Permettimi di dissentire sul fatto che il Milan sia dei tifosi . Lo accetterei in toto se i tifosi fossero , come nel caso del Barcellona od altre Società, azionisti della stessa. Ma poichè questa squadra è vissuta per tutta la sua storia con i i soldi sborsati da volonterosi per tifo, visibilità, prestigio e financo per opportunità politica, noi possiamo solo sperare che ci siano altri volonterosi che proseguano in questo modo. Hai mai provato a pensare se nessuno volesse più, il Milan cosa succederebbe? 
Scriviamo una legge che obbliga il primo che passa ad acquistarlo per diritto divino? O lo acquistano i tifosi ?
Quindi io dico che ringrazio chiunque abbia avuto ed abbia la voglia di acquistare una squadra di calcio come il Milan ben sapendo che che per bene che vada non perderà tanti soldi... E che in alcune situazioni mi ha fatto divertire ed essere orgoglioso della squadra ed in altre molto meno. Ma penso sempre che questo non mi sia dovuto. E accetto quello che passa il Convento...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (2 Novembre 2017)

Il Milan è un socio virtuoso che produce 80-100 mln all'anno di passivo, altro che produrre flusso di cassa per pagare i debiti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> In neretto : hai colto uno dei punti principali che si evincono in modo inequivocabile.
> Permettimi di dissentire sul fatto che il Milan sia dei tifosi . Lo accetterei in toto se i tifosi fossero , come nel caso del Barcellona od altre Società, azionisti della stessa. Ma poichè questa squadra è vissuta per tutta la sua storia con i i soldi sborsati da volonterosi per tifo, visibilità, prestigio e financo per opportunità politica, noi possiamo solo sperare che ci siano altri volonterosi che proseguano in questo modo. Hai mai provato a pensare se nessuno volesse più, il Milan cosa succederebbe?
> Scriviamo una legge che obbliga il primo che passa ad acquistarlo per diritto divino? O lo acquistano i tifosi ?
> Quindi io dico che ringrazio chiunque abbia avuto ed abbia la voglia di acquistare una squadra di calcio come il Milan ben sapendo che che per bene che vada non perderà tanti soldi... E che in alcune situazioni mi ha fatto divertire ed essere orgoglioso della squadra ed in altre molto meno. Ma penso sempre che questo non mi sia dovuto. E accetto quello che passa il Convento...



Se non ci fossero milioni di tifosi nessuno avrebbe mai comprato il Milan però..ricordiamolo sempre..


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Novembre 2017)

Nessuno dimentica e dimenticherà mai le gioie che il Milan ci ha dato, le gioie non si dimenticano.... faranno sempre parte della nostra vita...ma comeberlusconi ci ha tirati fuori dalla melma 30 anni fa e giusto anche dire ci ha rimesso dentro allo stesso modo....gli ultimi 10 anni il milan ha fatto ridere mezzo mondo,non perché non cerano risultati.... ma semplicemente perché eravamo amministrati in modo osceno... questa è una colpa più grave del signore di arcore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Io non baratterei proprio nulla. .. Le ho vissute soffrendo davanti al televisore e festeggiate per le strade... con migliaia di altre persone...
> Deduco che tu sia giovane: non dimenticarti mai che la Storia bella o brutta che sia. non si baratta. E' scritta e resta
> In ogni caso quando parli con gli interisti o Juventini ricordati di dire che per quanto riguarda le vittorie in coppa il Milan per tuo conto, è inferiore o al massimo uguale a loro.
> Adesso c'è una normale società di Calcio che però non si distanzia di molto mi pare dall'assomigliare ad un circo.


Io non dirò mai grazie a un signore che mi ha levato la voglia di vedere il Milan la Domenica, sono anni ormai che vedere le partite del Milan è un'agonia, e oltre a questo mi sono dovuto sorbire anni di bugie e di menzogne (Kaka non si vende, la Champions nei prossimi 3 anni, fiscalità spagnola, quando si perde non si parla, Maxi Lopez chiuso dentro a un albergo, la vicenda Tevez ecc ecc). In questi anni io mi sono VERGOGNATO di tifare questa squadra, e per questo avrò sempre rancore per questi soggetti che hanno ridotto un club così importante nel baratro.


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ancora offendi?
> io anonimo? queste cose le dico a Berlusconi, da anni, con il mio profilo pubblico con nome, cognome e foto.
> figurati se mi faccio problemi.
> 
> ...




Come vedi sei tu che offendi... dando del verme ... Io non ho usato e non uso questi termini 
Ma quando il Milan vinceva hai avuto, e con te molti altri di questo forum, il buon gusto di andare a nascondervi nei tombini per non mostrare la rabbia che mal celavate perchè questo vituperato personaggio così ben descritto (verme) vinceva ? E ricordandovi di saldarveli?
Non riuscite proprio a separare le le vostre tendenze politiche : compreso l'amico del M5S , che visti i successi della sue sindache (onestà, onestà!) in quel di Roma e Torino dovrebbe aver il buon gusto di non accennare alle malefatte altrui, mischiandole con il calcio.
Io parlo di calcio... Di coppe , vittorie, sconfitte. Parlo di calcio. Non di fedine penali... Queste interessano solo a chi rode non aver vinto nulla. E ribadisco non offendo nessuno. Se richiamare all'educazione chi usa termìni offensivi è offendere allora significa che si ragiona al contrario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non dirò mai grazie a un signore che mi ha levato la voglia di vedere il Milan la Domenica, sono anni ormai che vedere le partite del Milan è un'agonia, e oltre a questo mi sono dovuto sorbire anni di bugie e di menzogne (Kaka non si vende, la Champions nei prossimi 3 anni, fiscalità spagnola, quando si perde non si parla, Maxi Lopez chiuso dentro a un albergo, la vicenda Tevez ecc ecc). In questi anni io mi sono VERGOGNATO di tifare questa squadra, e per questo avrò sempre rancore per questi soggetti che hanno ridotto un club così importante nel baratro.



Esattamente come mi sento io .


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non dirò mai grazie a un signore che mi ha levato la voglia di vedere il Milan la Domenica, sono anni ormai che vedere le partite del Milan è un'agonia, e oltre a questo mi sono dovuto sorbire anni di bugie e di menzogne (Kaka non si vende, la Champions nei prossimi 3 anni, fiscalità spagnola, quando si perde non si parla, Maxi Lopez chiuso dentro a un albergo, la vicenda Tevez ecc ecc). In questi anni io mi sono VERGOGNATO di tifare questa squadra, e per questo avrò sempre rancore per questi soggetti che hanno ridotto un club così importante nel baratro.



Ti sei dato la risposta. Finiti nel baratro non si può che risalire... e vedrai che non ti dovrai più vergognare.
Io una mi sono solo vergognato : la serie B per illecito sportivo.
Per altre partite perse e anche malamente ho avuto si moti di rabbia ma penso che un tifoso ( vero) lo debba essere anche nei momenti infelici... e senza arrivare al punto da disconoscere quanto di buono è stato fatto prima . Se tutti pensassero così i tifosi dell'Inter avrebbero dovuto assaltare la sede e passare per le armi Moratti.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Novembre 2017)

Un amministratore caro Silvio quando non è capace di fare il proprio lavoro si licenzia.... in qualsiasi parte del mondo succede cosi....hai permesso a un incapace di fare piazza pulita di tutti coloro che capivano di calcio.... non sei tu che hai distrutto il Milan...ma hai permesso che un tuo dipendente lo facesse.... e questa la tua colpa più grave.... più grave ancora di averlo fatto tu stesso


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Novembre 2017)

Ma per favore. Giudizi taglienti dopo 3 mesi Di campionato. Un primo redde rationem si avra' a fine stagione non prima.


----------



## DrHouse (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Come vedi sei tu che offendi... dando del verme ... Io non ho usato e non uso questi termini
> Ma quando il Milan vinceva hai avuto, e con te molti altri di questo forum, il buon gusto di andare a nascondervi nei tombini per non mostrare la rabbia che mal celavate perchè questo vituperato personaggio così ben descritto (verme) vinceva ? E ricordandovi di saldarveli?
> Non riuscite proprio a separare le le vostre tendenze politiche : compreso l'amico del M5S , che visti i successi della sue sindache (onestà, onestà!) in quel di Roma e Torino dovrebbe aver il buon gusto di non accennare alle malefatte altrui, mischiandole con il calcio.
> Io parlo di calcio... Di coppe , vittorie, sconfitte. Parlo di calcio. Non di fedine penali... Queste interessano solo a chi rode non aver vinto nulla. E ribadisco non offendo nessuno. Se richiamare all'educazione chi usa termìni offensivi è offendere allora significa che si ragiona al contrario.



io, al contrario tuo, non ho mai offeso nessun utente del Forum perchè la pensa diversamente da me.

Politica la stai facendo tu. Io non sono mai intervenuto in topic politici o altro.
Tu e lo schifoso che ancora parla di Milan per raccattare voti.
Così come ha fatto per 30 anni.

Non so dall'alto di quale piedistallo che ti sei autocostruito ti permetti di offendere e sputare sentenze (per giunta totalmente errate) sulla gente che qui ci sta da anni.
Io ho sempre e solo parlato di calcio e di Milan.
Chi qui ci fa entrare la politica è qualcun altro.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (2 Novembre 2017)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Ma per favore. Giudizi taglienti dopo 3 mesi Di campionato. Un primo redde rationem si avra' a fine stagione non prima.


Insomma, la tua ricetta sarebbe quella di starsene tutti buoni, zitti e a cuccia aspettando maggio per esprimere giudizi? E se a maggio, il primo redde rationem ci dirà zero tituli+niente Champions+di nuovo preliminari di Europa League?Che si fà? Portiamo pazienza (ancora) sperando nel futuro?Mentre ci venderanno Donnarumma e Suso ma NON per fare campagna acquisti, ma solo per tappare il buco di bilancio???


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Novembre 2017)

Ma IVAN LANCINI dove è?
Dove?


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io, al contrario tuo, non ho mai offeso nessun utente del Forum perchè la pensa diversamente da me.
> 
> Politica la stai facendo tu. Io non sono mai intervenuto in topic politici o altro.
> *Tu e lo schifoso che ancora parla di Milan per raccattare voti
> ...


*

E perchè ci stai da anni offendi ( gli epiteti verme , schifoso li hai usati tu) che pensi di avere la verità in tasca per anzianità di servizio? Parlo dal piedistallo di una persona che non è rozza e maleducata quanto te. Io non devo raccattare voti. Sottolineo solo la povertà delle tua argomentazioni espresse in modo incivile come di chi non ha visto vincere nulla e sfoga la rabbia in modo inconsulto. Termino qui la discussione che stai protraendo ad un livello infimo che per cultura e soprattutto educazione non mi interessa... Vivi con i tuoi rancori e vedi cosa riesci a vincere con la nuova banda di onesti...*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma IVAN LANCINI dove è?
> Dove?



La vita non è più la stessa senza Ivan


----------



## DrHouse (2 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> E perchè ci stai da anni offendi ( gli epiteti verme , schifoso li hai usati tu) che pensi di avere la verità in tasca per anzianità di servizio? Parlo dal piedistallo di una persona che non è rozza e maleducata quanto te. Io non devo raccattare voti. Sottolineo solo la povertà delle tua argomentazioni espresse in modo incivile come di chi non ha visto vincere nulla e sfoga la rabbia in modo inconsulto. Termino qui la discussione che stai protraendo ad un livello infimo che per cultura e soprattutto educazione non mi interessa... Vivi con i tuoi rancori e vedi cosa riesci a vincere con la nuova banda di onesti...



Continua ad offendere, sei sempre più ridicolo.
Al contrario tuo io tifo Milan, non Berlusconi.
E quando ho da ridire sull’operato dell’attuale management l’ho fatto, anche quando erano gli eroi di tutti i tifosi, puoi leggere tutti i post da me scritti (in italiano standard, che si studia fin dalle elementari, più o meno dalla Riforma Gentile degli anni fascisti).
Al contrario tuo, dove l’Unico è intoccabile.

Torna tu al tuo rancore e alla tua misera soddisfazione di questi mesi di poche gioie.

Tornerai nell’oscurità come i malfattori.

Oltre ai tombini avrebbero dovuto saldare tanto altro, anni e anni fa


----------



## Serginho (2 Novembre 2017)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Insomma, la tua ricetta sarebbe quella di starsene tutti buoni, zitti e a cuccia aspettando maggio per esprimere giudizi? E se a maggio, il primo redde rationem ci dirà zero tituli+niente Champions+di nuovo preliminari di Europa League?Che si fà? Portiamo pazienza (ancora) sperando nel futuro?Mentre ci venderanno Donnarumma e Suso ma NON per fare campagna acquisti, ma solo per tappare il buco di bilancio???



E che vuoi fare? Guarda che pure il Milan di Berlusconi al primo anno per intero è arrivato quinto e si è qualificato per la coppa uefa in uno spareggio con la Sampdoria. Le squadre si costruiscono nel tempo e ai dirigenti va dato il tempo di essere giudicati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Continua ad offendere, sei sempre più ridicolo.
> Al contrario tuo io tifo Milan, non Berlusconi.
> E quando ho da ridire sull’operato dell’attuale management l’ho fatto, anche quando erano gli eroi di tutti i tifosi, puoi leggere tutti i post da me scritti (in italiano standard, che si studia fin dalle elementari, più o meno dalla Riforma Gentile degli anni fascisti).
> Al contrario tuo, dove l’Unico è intoccabile.
> ...



Dai raga basta però , non vi fa onore a nessuno dei due.


----------



## cubase55 (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai raga basta però , non vi fa onore a nessuno dei due.


 
Ragazzi io non ho rancori di sorta. E se li avessi non darei del verme e schifoso a nessuno fin quando si parla di calcio.
Ringrazio ma non credo di aver discusso in modo poco onorevole nè dato del ridicolo o augurato a nessuno di tornare nell'oscurità come i malfattori. ( vecchio linguaggio di sinistra memoria) 
Se l'Italiano ( standard?) non è opinabile gli epiteti dati non sono degni di un forum dove si parla di Calcio. Tutto qui


----------



## addox (2 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ancora offendi?
> io anonimo? queste cose le dico a Berlusconi, da anni, con il mio profilo pubblico con nome, cognome e foto.
> figurati se mi faccio problemi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (2 Novembre 2017)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Il Milan è un socio virtuoso che produce 80-100 mln all'anno di passivo, altro che produrre flusso di cassa per pagare i debiti...


Il Milan, nei piani della proprietà, deve arrivare ad un monte di 600 milioni di euro di fatturato entro il 2022, altrimenti la famosa leva non è efficiente, ed il debito occorrente a generare il flusso di cassa lo fa affondare. Nel leveraged buy out decisivo è l'elemento dei ricavi, che incidono sulla generazione della cassa più che proporzionalmente rispetto alla diminuzione dei costi. È chiaro che il Milan attuale, che viaggia ad un rapporto di 2 lire di ricavi per una 1,60 lire di costi non è virtuoso, ma dovrà diventarlo con gli investimenti programmati e gli esiti attesi. Se pretendiamo qualcosa nel tempo di una sigaretta, più probabilmente ci bruceremo le dita che la sorreggono.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Milan, nei piani della proprietà, deve arrivare ad un monte di 600 milioni di euro di fatturato entro il 2022, altrimenti la famosa leva non è efficiente, ed il debito occorrente a generare il flusso di cassa lo fa affondare. Nel leveraged buy out decisivo è l'elemento dei ricavi, che incidono sulla generazione della cassa più che proporzionalmente rispetto alla diminuzione dei costi. È chiaro che il Milan attuale, che viaggia ad un rapporto di 2 lire di ricavi per una 1,60 lire di costi non è virtuoso, ma dovrà diventarlo con gli investimenti programmati e gli esiti attesi. Se pretendiamo qualcosa nel tempo di una sigaretta, più probabilmente ci bruceremo le dita che la sorreggono.



Per questa ragione smetto di leggere quando fanno i catastrofisti.

Nessuno punta 1 miliardo su una singola stagione, secondo molti se non andiamo in CL sbaracchiamo!

Non sarà affatto cosi, certo se nel 2022 non avremo un super fatturato come dice Casnop ci sarà da piangere, ma stiamo calmi.

Non falliamo la prossima stagione!


----------



## Serginho (2 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per questa ragione smetto di leggere quando fanno i catastrofisti.
> 
> Nessuno punta 1 miliardo su una singola stagione, secondo molti se non andiamo in CL sbaracchiamo!
> 
> ...



Basta usare un attimo di LOGICA, eppure sembra un esercizio semi impossibile per parecchia gente


----------



## DrHouse (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai raga basta però , non vi fa onore a nessuno dei due.



Io invece, dal basso della mia poca cultura, credo di avere esagerato rispondendo e andando off topic.

Però per ore mi sono sentito dare del maleducato, de rozzo del poco acculturato e del rancoroso che deve sciacquarsi la bocca.
E per ore sono stato tacciato di fare politica, essendo etichettato per un’ora come grillino, e da un’ora come comunista.
Quando mai ho proferito una sola parola politica, nè qui nè in altri topic (neppure in quelli politici).

Tornate on topic, cercherò di limitarmi ogni volta


----------



## Crox93 (2 Novembre 2017)

Taci vecchio scemo


----------



## DrHouse (2 Novembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Taci vecchio scemo



Maleducato.
Sciacquati la bocca


----------



## James Watson (3 Novembre 2017)

Ancora parla questo?


----------



## Milanista (3 Novembre 2017)

Spero che l'uso a oltranza del Milan abbia l'effetto opposto rispetto a quello che si aspetta questo mafiosetto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Novembre 2017)

Ma quanto deve vivere ancora questo gangster?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Novembre 2017)

Ha ragione Berlusconi.. lui le promesse le ha sempre mantenute, dal milione di poati di lavoro, al ponte sullo stretto! Ma restando in tema Milan.. l'italmilan o solo top under21 sono i suoi piu grandi successi. Oramai è impresentabile, indifendibile.. solo qualcuno che nevtrae un diretto profitto puó avere anche solo il coraggio di ascoltarlo. E non è politica... è solo raziocinio.


----------



## cubase55 (3 Novembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Berlusconi.. lui le promesse le ha sempre mantenute, dal milione di poati di lavoro, al ponte sullo stretto! Ma restando in tema Milan.. l'italmilan o solo top under21 sono i suoi piu grandi successi. Oramai è impresentabile, indifendibile.. solo qualcuno che nevtrae un diretto profitto puó avere anche solo il coraggio di ascoltarlo. E non è politica... è solo raziocinio.





2 Coppe intercontinentali (1989 e 1990)
1 Coppa del Mondo Fifa per Club (2007)
5 Coppe dei Campioni/Champions League (1989, 1990, 1994, 2003, 2007)
5 Supercoppe Europee (1989, 1990, 1995, 2003, 2007)
8 scudetti (1988, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1996, 1999, 2004, 2011)
1 Coppa Italia (2003)
6 Supercoppe di Lega (1989, 1992, 1993, 1994, 2004, 2011)


----------



## Milanlove (3 Novembre 2017)

Prima ci usava per farsi pubblicità.


Ora ci usa per farsi pubblicità.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Novembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Berlusconi.. lui le promesse le ha sempre mantenute, dal milione di poati di lavoro, al ponte sullo stretto! Ma restando in tema Milan.. l'italmilan o solo top under21 sono i suoi piu grandi successi. Oramai è impresentabile, indifendibile.. solo qualcuno che nevtrae un diretto profitto puó avere anche solo il coraggio di ascoltarlo. E non è politica... è solo raziocinio.



Bugiardo, volgare, rozzo e ladro.
Una liberazione essercelo levato dai piedi.






Vende ai Cinesi e li sfotte. Servirebbe un meteorite come quello della Buondì su Arcore alla prossima barzelletta..


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2017)

sara' una lunga campagna elettorale,da qui fino alle politiche di Marzo...


----------

